

Wanna get high on HTML5? - renas
http://highlinux.com/wanna-get-high

======
mschuster91
I don't really get it... using only the 3 alc and 3 tobacco you can't get
higher than the clouds (Target: 140). Powerups can't be seen, is this a bug?
(I'm using latest beta chrome on w7 x64)

~~~
renas
Hi, thanks for commenting,

actually you can get high enough, you just need to use them at proper time,
and that is precisely the idea behind the game.

Next levels you can use other highs.

